# Working on Making Bettas



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay, now I'm getting obsessed. So last night I spent about 2+ hours creating a little polymer clay betta fish. He came out pretty nice I still have a lot practice. So, what better to get practice than a Betta fish community.

So, here is the deal I'll take about 2 requests a month. (Only until school is over) Then, when I could take more.

So how much will these guys be? About $10 (this includes shipping)

*What else would I need? *


Quality photos (if the picture is blurry I won't be able to get the details on the fish)
Lots of photos! (at least 4 photos, frontal, ventral, pictures from the back and detailed shots of fins would help too)
 
Examples: (not painted yet as I have no acrylics just yet)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I like this idea!

It's perfect for Betta lovers!!!!

Subscribing so I may buy in the future!


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Herbert2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

Agreed. I would most definitely love one of my Herbert.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Now take your fishy friend anywhere! Now available in Key Chains for $5


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Herbert2013 said:


> Agreed. I would most definitely love one of my Herbert.


I'm taking requests now :3


----------



## Herbert2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll take pictures tonight when I get home from work!! Sorry I just saw this.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

These are really neat! Such a nice way to memorialize a special betta, or finally be able to own a model of your "dream fish", hehe. I'm curious to see what your painting skills are like...

If I were you, I'd be charging more for them, or at least charging for shipping separately. Don't cheat yourself. =)


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

These are awesome! Subbing so I can find this later!


----------



## Herbert2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

I tried to get some of Herbert but for him being as show-offy as he is, he knows just when to turn away from the camera. Plus, he's always so much darker in pictures. So I'm attaching pictures of Sheldon; I think he's a veil tail. It's not letting me add more than one picture, but I do have an album of him. If you need any other pictures just let me know


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

RNHime said:


> These are really neat! Such a nice way to memorialize a special betta, or finally be able to own a model of your "dream fish", hehe. I'm curious to see what your painting skills are like...
> 
> If I were you, I'd be charging more for them, or at least charging for shipping separately. Don't cheat yourself. =)


You have a point. When school is over I shall try my hand at painting these guys.


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

For future reference, prices are subject to change after I paint my test subjects. It won't be too much of a change, probably add on shipped + handeling.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks awesome! Subscribing, I'd love to see how the painting goes.


----------



## SeleneTheSeawolf (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the sub once school is over..or when I at least know I don't have to take my final I'll start painting :3


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Subscribing because I would absolutely love a keychain of all of my guys. Great idea! I will take some pictures for you when I get home tomorrow. I don't mind having to wait. It's worth it to me.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Ooh I make polymer clay fish too! Been meaning to post them on here. Nice job on the fins, those can be so tricky! What brand of clay do you use?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Subbing for sure!! I can't wait to see them!!


----------

